# Cloe baby went to the Rainbow Bridge 8/26/2016



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

Just wanted to thank all who sent their prays and good wishes to Cloe while she was ill. She did leave us on 8/26/2016. We are soooo sad that words can not express how we feel.:crying:She was with us a good 13 years. We will miss her very much. My daughter is really sad. We got Cloe when my daughter was 6 years old. They grew up together. Again, thank you all so much!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. It is so hard when our babies pass. We also lost our Penny at 13. Hugs


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. 
I'm sure Cloe had a very spoiled and great life with you and your daughter.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C..............."crying a river", like the song says:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:

L...............love that will never end:heart:

O..............over the rainbow she is now:grouphug:

E..............eternally protected by God's wings and she is an Angel :innocent:






:sorry:




.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Magdalena, I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Chloe. I know your heart is broken & we here at SM totally understand. May you find peace in knowing that she won't suffer anymore. You gave her a wonderful life & I am sure she returned that & more to you. Sending loving condolences! Your SM sister!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May your heart heal soon. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Magdalena - I'm so very sorry.:crying: I know you did everything you could for her and she will be in your heart forever. :grouphug: We're all here for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am truly so sorry for the loss of your precious Chloe.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. I know how much Chloe meant to you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cloe.. she's an angel in heaven now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:my heart hurts for you, I know your sadness, your little Cloe was just beautiful and so precious, I believe in a place like Heaven's Rainbow Bridge i believe once our precious babies leave here, they go to this beautiful place, no more pain new bodies. I believe little Cloe is running free playing with our little ones. God bless you, I pray you soon will think of Cole with a smile and no tears.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was so precious.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Cloe. That is the hard part of loving these adorable little companions.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh, thank you so much. This beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and prays.

We are for sure considering another Maltese or two..... in the near future. Just need to find a breeder here in Miami.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Cloe./COLOR]


----------

